# Drac decoration



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody else remember those cardboard type decorations of yesteryear?

They were pretty large, well over a foot long, I think,on a fairly thick card stock, and were headshots of some of the classic monsters. There were pumpkins and witches, all kinds of stuff. 

I remember the Dracula one pretty well. It had gray hair, the mouth was wide open, big fangs, and the scariest thing was the eyes. They were all bloodshot, and colored either yellow or red. 

As I got older, I realised that it was clearly a rip off of Christopher Lee as Hammer Film's Dracula, but as a kid that was a pretty intense vampire. Still sticks in my mind as what a good vampire should look like.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

If you mean the jointed ones that everyone taped to their windows, yes. My mom was a huuuuge proponent of those, as was my grandma. I remember helping both of them put theirs up every year, and taking down the skeleton one to play with when no one was looking... :ninja:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TipoDeemin said:


> and taking down the skeleton one to play with when no one was looking... :ninja:


You're not saying "I danced with it", right?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I just seen those not too long ago. I just can't remember who had them. it was either a relative or a co-worker, hmmmm


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

That's all we had in the way of Halloween decorations back in the 1960's. It was either that or the black or orange ones we'd cut out of construction paper every year, and stick up on our classroom windows.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My mom had those kind of decorations back in the 80's. She had a Dracula, a Frankenstein's Monster, one with bats on it, a skull, and lord knows what else. I remember I KNEW Halloween was coming up very soon because I'd come home from school one day and *bam* there they were, taped to each window.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I also have a passion for them. They were indeed the most popular 60s decoration, and I get dirty looks from Black Cat to this day when I have to buy any decent looking ones I find.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, they were just big giant heads. :jol: 
Neat looking stuff.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BEISTLE...ryZ33805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Remember these? I couldn't find the classic monsters though.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Yep. Those are just like the ones my Momn hung up at home in the 1960's and early 1970's. No clue what happened to them. I think once they got faded from the fall sun light after about the 10th year of using them she threw them away.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's those decorations, the .69 cent pumpkins and a whole slew of Horror films that got me interested in the holiday to begin with. When I used to see those hanging up in a classroom, or a home it signified that a magical time was on the horizon. Soon, dead leaves would fall and there would be the wonderful aroma's of wood fires, candy and baked or fried goods from fair grounds on the air. Anyone not positively affected by these things has no soul. :jol:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Exactly! 

...And no, FE, I didn't dance with them...! :googly:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BEISTLE-CO-PAPER-HALLOWEEN-CAT-SKELETON-WITCH_W0QQitemZ6620616285QQcategoryZ33805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Remember these? I couldn't find the classic monsters though.


Whoa! I was temporarily transported back to elementary school!! Nice blast from the past, HibLa!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

that's why I bought them....AHHHH Nostalgia  , I now have two sets, LOL I didn't plan on winning both auctions.


----------

